# 10' 7 weight Flextec Fly Rod Review



## fallen513

I recently decided to take up carp on the fly as well as pursuing some steelhead in the upcoming fall/winter & a 10' 7wt was recommended to me.
I looked into many brands of rods & price ranges, including a Winston BIIX 10/7 I could have had for $380 :yikes: and a couple Scott models for about $150 less. 
I currently own Scott, Winston and Thomas & Thomas rods in all varieties & wanted to try something new. 

I watch Ebay every day for fly rods & related items & always see the listings for the Flextec line of fly rods out of England cluttering the page. 

After some quick research & a ton of positive reviews (but none with good pictures) , I decided to take the plunge & spend a whopping $58 to have their 10/7/4 "dispatched" to me door. 


Outstanding buy. Only real complaint is weight. I have not weighed it yet but it feels about 3x as heavy as my Scott G series 9 weight! That being said, it is still very wieldy. Wieldy...with outstanding backbone. 

One of my main concerns was the quality of the graphite used in the blank, and my worries were laid to rest when an 11 lb golden bone decided to rip the fly line off my Abel Super 6 at a pace rivaled by very few in sweet water...bending the rod in ways only striped bass have done to my gear in the past. I would have no problem fishing this rod line in places like Cumberland, where a 40 lb. striper can become reality in the length of a strip.





























Fitted with nice agate stripping guides, though the cheaper "punched" metal





























Outstanding hardware and fit up with various reels











The rod handled a Cortland WF7 line with a medium to medium fast, effortless stroke. 6' tapered leader, 4' 2x tippet & size 12 Carpy Chow fly turned over, on the second cast of the rod the entire package got put to the test. 

My face should speak volumes about my level of satisfaction.


----------



## fallen513

The removable fighting butt was not only used but heavily appreciated during the 30 minute battle.


----------



## Flyfish Dog

I have always wondered about that brand of rods, great deals to be had but I am also perplexed about the weight issue. Is it really that much heavier?


----------



## fallen513

I'll weigh it & come up with a weight per inch so the 10' vs 9' is an apples to apples comparison tonight. 



It is NOT too heavy, just not as light as I like. I would hands down buy another variant from this brand @ the $58 without blinking. Unbelievable value.


----------



## Flyfish Dog

I was thinking about it but I probably go tho MRO a pick a Scott A3 rod once I sell a few rods I will no longer use.


----------



## fallen513

Scott is definitely my favorite, followed very closely by Winston. I don't have enough time on the water with the T&T yet to report.


----------



## fallen513

Rod performed superbly again tonight, same setup just tighter drag to test the limits of my knot tying abilities & the rod joints. So far, so good.


----------



## Golden1

I started last fall with a Ron Thompson 6-7 wt from the same ebay supplier and loved it,,,33 bucks plus shipping,won the bid,,, rod retailed for 85,,,, so I figured this past spring I wanted to go a little heavier so I bid on a *Fles-tec *11' 8-9 wt,, again won the bid for 33 bucks plus shipping put a ross reel on it ( again won on ebay--65 bucks ) and loved this set up,,, got at least 150 steelhead this spring and the rod prefpormed great. I got the cr66 which is the middle one retail 145... the cr88 lower one retail-115.. and the xd44 high one for 160 I think...to me they can't be beat for the amount invested.
If you don't mind waiting on the right bid to go thru you can get some great tackle in my opinion,,,


----------



## fallen513

They have so many rods up, most of them don't even get bids so the asking price is the minimum bid, which is a great deal. 

Mine is the CR88 model.


----------



## Golden1

A couple pics from carp this spring on the chagrin,,, with the Flex tec and Ross reel I mentioned


----------



## fallen513

Nice fish!


----------



## fallen513

Flyfish Dog said:


> I was thinking about it but I probably go tho MRO a pick a Scott A3 rod once I sell a few rods I will no longer use.


If you don't mind me asking, why the A3? Are they a faster line of rods? 


Do you have or have you fished the G series line? Or the saltwater Heli-ply Scotts? 

Sweet sticks! I watch a bunch of certain auctions on Ebay, let me know if you decide you want to try one out & I'll let you know if I see one become available.


----------



## fallen513

Something else to note about this 10' rod is the balance. I found that it is too heavy to balance my Abel Super 6, which is a fairly heavy reel. So plan on using a reel a couple sizes heavier than the stated weight of the rod. 


The action of the rod is definitely 7 weight...it is throwing a WF7 line with very nice action.


----------



## Flyfish Dog

fallen513 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, why the A3? Are they a faster line of rods?
> 
> 
> Do you have or have you fished the G series line? Or the saltwater Heli-ply Scotts?
> 
> Sweet sticks! I watch a bunch of certain auctions on Ebay, let me know if you decide you want to try one out & I'll let you know if I see one become available.


Got a 3wtand 4wt G Series and a 9wt Heliply. Fantastic rods. I did pick up a 10wt Heliply on ebay but it was sent back cause the guides were corroded so bad as his listing said it was new. I slao had 6wt G and wished I kept the rod as I kicked myself in the rear for that. The A3 I have been wanting to play with and its reasonable price as I dont think I can afford the new S4S right now.


----------



## fallen513

Mirror Carp I suppose...


----------



## fallen513

10' 4 piece 7 weight weighs 5.5 ounces.


----------



## fallen513

I would also like to report on Flextec's customer service. I had a problem with the rod, & with 1 email & no questions asked, 2 new replacement parts were priority shipped to me. 

Immediate communication, all positive experience. 


I will definitely be looking at making a few more purchases.


----------



## Andrew S.

fallen,

Those are very nice carp, but I feel it's important that I point out that you are dressed entirely too nicely to be carp fishing. Collared shirt? Buttoned up?

You're _carp_ fishing, man! Get with the program. Your shirts should be old t-shirts, at best, and preferably sleeveless. And stained. Shorts should be cut-offs.

We have an image to protect, you know.


----------



## fallen513

Polo shirts in all my carp photos, I found that rather hilarious myself.


----------

